# How do you teach an excited dog to calm down???



## katherine

Please help!!!

Our new dog is so energetic and full of love that her behavior is getting hard to take. When we come in after being out of the house, she jumps up and down. When we leave the family room (where she is gated and separated from the rest of the house) she stares over the back of the coach with an intensity and earnestness and then whines. Even if we are just in the next room in view she behaves like this. 

I want to get her to relax when we leave the room or house and when we return. Please tell me how to do this!!!!

Thanks very much!!

Katherine


----------



## Killerdrgn

ignore her if she starts barking while your in the next room and only come to her when she calms down. But try not to go to her immediatly after she calms down or she'll just go crazy again when you leave again trying to get you to come to her again when she shuts up.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Ok, here we go. First, you need to ignore your dog when you come and go. Pretend like she's not there. When she settles down, then and only then should you give her attention and affection. Stop and ignore her if she get's excited again. Until she learns that she can earn your attention and affection by being calm, you'll have to go through this process of ignoring your dog. Never give her affection when she's excited, this will only compound your problem. In essence your dog learns that excitement earns her affection. We don't want that. Practice coming and going out of the house. The more times you practice, the quicker she'll realize that being calm and submissive earns her your attention. On top of this, you need to establish yourself as the pack leader. The quickest way I know how to do this is by giving your dog plenty of exercise by walking her. Teach her how to walk properly. That means you lead the walk, not your dog. Correct her when she steps out of line, (even if you do it a million times) give her a quick pull up or sideways on the leash to tell her you don't approve of her pulling or sniffing. Allow her to sniff only on your terms when you walk, don't let her get away with anything. And, if you want to teach your dog to be calm, guess what? You need to be calm too. If you get frustrated and mean, you dog won't learn to trust you. If you notice who owns unruly dogs, it's usually that person who yells at their dog, or doesn't give them exercise. Finally, teach your dog the rules of the house. Again, in a calm assertive manner instruct your dog what's wrong and what's right. Praise good behavior, distract the dog when it does something wrong. Like if it jumps on the couch, stand up, walk over to the dog, in a calm yet assertive way say "off" and point to the ground, ask the dog to sit, and if she sits, praise her...give her a belly rub or something. Practice these things and your dog will love you forever. Hope this helps.


----------



## katherine

*thank you*

Thank you so much!! We will try your suggestions.

-Katherine


----------



## katherine

*Sorry, one more question*

One more question, sorry.

So only give her attention during bad behavior if she's doing something that absolutely can not occur, like jumping on the table, for example? (she doesn't do this, fortunately.) Otherwise, she gets ignored. Right?


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Attention is the wrong word. Give attention to your dog when she's being a good dog and staying calm. Talking to your dog in a soothing manner can be a wonderful experience for you and your dog when your dog is equally calm. I think the word you were looking for is "correction." And yes, you must correct your dog when it is exhibiting bad behavior, like jumping on the table, or when ever she breaks a rule in the house. Again, this must be done in a calm and assertive manner. I always like to end an interaction with my dog on good terms. So if it does something bad, I make my correction, and then ask for a sit, or a roll, and when she does it, I give her praise. This will build your dog's confidence. Otherwise, ignore your dog if it is excitable or whining. Be patient, there is no quick fix. Good luck.


----------



## katherine

*Thank you!!!!*

Thanks, again!! I really appreciate your talking the time. I've been following your advice and it's helping already. 

Thank you!!!!!!!!

Katherine


----------



## GSD lover

Good luck with everything. And yes, never reinforce whining or barking. This just teaches them that they get what they want.


----------



## dog_whisper

katherine said:


> Please help!!!
> 
> Our new dog is so energetic and full of love that her behavior is getting hard to take. When we come in after being out of the house, she jumps up and down. When we leave the family room (where she is gated and separated from the rest of the house) she stares over the back of the coach with an intensity and earnestness and then whines. Even if we are just in the next room in view she behaves like this.
> 
> I want to get her to relax when we leave the room or house and when we return. Please tell me how to do this!!!!
> 
> Thanks very much!!
> 
> Katherine


hello kate all you need to do is leAve her leash on all the time even inside , **** i wish there was a way to do this ................. im tired of typeing...i wish there was a number to call me sorry.... i just want to fix your problem. matt


----------



## dog_whisper

*your help is here*



katherine said:


> Please help!!!
> 
> Our new dog is so energetic and full of love that her behavior is getting hard to take. When we come in after being out of the house, she jumps up and down. When we leave the family room (where she is gated and separated from the rest of the house) she stares over the back of the coach with an intensity and earnestness and then whines. Even if we are just in the next room in view she behaves like this.
> 
> I want to get her to relax when we leave the room or house and when we return. Please tell me how to do this!!!!
> 
> Thanks very much!!
> 
> Katherine



have fun with this. do a command like sit. then leave, do what you need to do. when you get home no attention to her, look up and cross your arms. she will jump dont knee her off when she is jumping, when she is done, then say hello. remember its not about him/ her its about you!!!


----------



## Cooperstown

Ignore it.

If you react to out of control excitedness, whether with praise for negatively, you are reinforcing the behavior. If the behavior ellicits nothing from the owner, they will stop doing it very fast.


----------



## Cheetah

I'm confused. Is she jumping up on your out of excitement when you come home etc. or does she have seperation anxiety (barking, whining, chewing, and generally going nuts when you leave the room or house)? ><


----------

